# TransPac 2008 Singlehand



## Stu01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Howdy all,
Below is the link to the race currently underway

SSS - TransPac 2008

Stu


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link Stu...


----------

